# How Not to Cook on A First Date



## novicecook (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All,

As I said in my introduction, I am a pretty terrible cook. But sometimes (very very rarely), being a horrible cook pays off. I recently entered a contest for a free wedding in Jamaica in which I had to write a short essay about my first date with my fiance (or how we met). I decided to write about how, on our first date, we nearly suffocated each other. I guess the judges liked the story, and now Hillary and I are finalists. If anybody is interested, the full story is linked below. And if by some chance you think that a lifetime of dealing with my horrible cooking is a steep enough price to pay for a free wedding in Jamaica, please vote for us!

http://global.theknot.com/contests/...ntest/Story.aspx?EntryId=13276&FinalistId=101

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Your story sounds a lot more exciting than ours- although we did meet in a video dating outfit. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif We just celebrated our 18th anniversary. I wish you many happy years!

Mezzaluna


----------



## novicecook (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Mezzaluna.  Congratulations on your 18th anniversary and may you have many many more!


----------



## tamtam39 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think that there are no rules in cooking especially on a first date, because the main thing is being your real self. So keep it real and your date will surely appreciate all your efforts and most especially the food that you've prepared. Enjoy and happy eating! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Moral of the story: meet someone who can cook if you can't or meet someone who can't cook if you can. Either way, they'll leave you gasping for air!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Brian,

I just voted for you both, I hope you win the trip ! You both look wonderful in that picture.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## novicecook (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you so much for your support!  I will absolutely keep the board posted on the developments.  In the mean time, please keep voting, and I will keep trying not to suffocate my fiance and myself before we make it to the wedding.


----------



## catering101 (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, your story gives me an "aaawww" moment. I'm a sucker for love stories, especially on something as unique as this. It's never to late to learn how to cook, good thing your fiance knows how...it would be another great bonding moment for you. I wish you both the happiness you deserve and I know you'll find that in each other. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey there Novicecook - hilarious story /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I am glad you didn't suffocate each other. My husband and I met as the result of a video from his parents friend's daughter's 18th birthday party (the blokes were old cricketing buddies), and well, 27 years later and 2 great kids, here we still be. It's been a rough road at times, but that is life.

Good luck to you both.

DC


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Mezz & DC: I hope you newbies figure it out. We just passed 41.

41 years of a trial marraige, and we're beginning to think it's going to work out. I figure another ten or 15 years before deciding for sure.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol KYH - I hope you decide eventually - the trying to get it right is the important part hey


----------

